# Basset hounds



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Has anyone here hunted bunnies with a basset? I understand they were originally developed to be a rabbit dog.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I have a basset hound and she goes nuts over squirrels and rabbits! She has an excellent nose and I have used her a couple times to help find animals while archery hunting. The only downfall is the short legs. She gets tired pretty easily after hiking around for about 4 hours. If you wanted a dog for hunting rabbits specifically I would recommend a smaller beagle. The basset's nose is second only to the blood hound. Bassets have a great disposition and are excellent family dogs. You are correct in that they were originally bred to hunt rabbits.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)




----------

